# Ragland, AL soda bottles- rare?



## KMeads (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on soda bottles from Ragland, AL, or know where to find any?  My dad has 3 different Ragland bottles and they're the only ones we have ever seen. Ragland Bottling Works, Soda Water- property of Coca Cola, and Rye-Ola.  I have photos if anyone is interested in seeing them.


----------



## stumpknocker (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, please post pictures.


----------



## KMeads (Mar 30, 2013)

Ragland Bottling Works


----------



## KMeads (Mar 30, 2013)

Rye-Ola - Ragland, AL


----------



## KMeads (Mar 30, 2013)

Soda Water- property of Coca Cola - Ragland, AL on bottom


----------



## zecritr (Mar 30, 2013)

Very Very Nice,
 Hope someone has more info for you,great place for it and welcome


----------



## madman (Mar 30, 2013)

VERY NICE LOVE THOSE EARLY CROWNS!


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never seen any of the three and I've spent forty years hunting bottles in Alabama. 

 Do You have any Oneonta bottles?


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

This is probably J. T. Mewborn's bottle because it looks like the one he used at his Pell City plant. He bottled Coca-Cola under sub-contract from the Alabama Coca-Cola Bottling Company of Anniston. Mewborn opened his Ragland branch in 1910 and bottled soda water in addition to Coca-Cola. I haven't seen script, straightside, Coca-Cola embossed bottles from Ragland.


> ORIGINAL:  KMeads
> 
> Ragland Bottling Works


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

This bottle is probably 1914 or later because it has the contents embossed as required by the Gould Amendment. Mewborn may have bottled Rye-Ola after losing his sub contract to bottle Coca-Cola. It is possible that a town as small as Ragland had two competing bottlers, one for Coca-Cola and one for Rye-Ola. The drink Rye-Ola originated in Birmingham.


> ORIGINAL:  KMeads
> 
> Rye-Ola - Ragland, AL


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

WWI or later soda water bottle used by the Ragland Coca-Cola plant.


> ORIGINAL:  KMeads
> 
> Soda Water- property of Coca Cola - Ragland, AL on bottom


----------



## ffwill (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Ragland, AL soda bottles- rare?*

Do you still have the Ragland bottles?


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Ragland, AL soda bottles- rare?*

Just wondering how this like got brought back from two years ago haha. Also if you do still have them I would be interested in buying them or trading them.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Ragland, AL soda bottles- rare?*



			
				bamaboybottles2 said:
			
		

> Just wondering how this like got brought back from two years ago haha....



I once revived a thread from the first or second year this forum was around (She never got her answer, so I gave her it. LOL.) As for buying them, the new member seems ahead on you.


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Ragland, AL soda bottles- rare?*

All 3 of them are rare and desirable sodas....


----------

